# Welche Temps sind Temp 2 und 3 bei Speedfan?



## Crix1990 (12. September 2011)

Sind das Temps vom MoBo oder von der CPU?


----------



## Schnitzel (12. September 2011)

Kann man nicht sagen.
Da speedfan alle Sensoren ausliest die vorhanden sind variieren die Anzahl und die Bezeichnungen der Auslesestellen von Board zu Board


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. September 2011)

Anderes Programm nutzen wie HardwareMonitor und dann vergleichen.


----------



## Crix1990 (12. September 2011)

Das Problem bei mir ist halt, dass das MoBo Warnungen wegen überhitzung ausgibt, und die Temps laut Speedfan auch hoch gehen.
Ich weiß nur leider nicht, ob das MoBo zu heiß wird, oder die CPU.

(CPU-Kühler: Prolimatech Megahalems + Enermax T.B.Apollish 140 mm)


----------



## mickythebeagle (12. September 2011)

nimm mal Aida64 dort steht dann auch jeweils zuwem die temps gehören


----------



## The_Trasher (12. September 2011)

Mhm bei meinem Speedfan hab ich das gar nicht  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ASD_588 (12. September 2011)

ich denke mal das die core die cpu ist?


----------



## Crix1990 (12. September 2011)

So, hab mal mit AIDA ausgelesen.
Die warmen sind nach 2 Stunden Crysis 2 in HD mit DX11 und blackfiremod2.
Da geht dann auch CPU immer mal für ne Sekunde auf 70 oder 71° und fällt dann wieder auf ca. 67 (taktet sich da die CPU runter?).
Die Kälteren Temps sind ca. 30min nach dem Test.

Ist nur die CPU zu Warm (dann wär was mit dem Kühler nicht OK), oder ist alles zu warm (dann hab ich ein Belüftungsproblem)?


Seh selbst gerad, dass die GraKa Temps für Idle zu hoch sind, bei Last stimmen sie aber grob.


----------



## The_Trasher (13. September 2011)

Naja das kommt natürlich auch auf die Graka drauf an. Welche hast du ? ( Ich hab bei meiner 4870 Idle 63 Grad. Last so um die 75 in Nail'd )
Und du hast eine AMD-CPu ? ( Wegen der Lüfterposition hast du ja nur eine Wahl ... ) Und welcher Kühler ist drauf verbaut ?


----------



## Crix1990 (13. September 2011)

GraKa ist die ASUS 6970 CU II.

CPU ust ein AMD 1090T (ohne OC) mit einem Prolimatech Megahalems BE mit einem Enermax T.B.Apollish 140mm (Der Kühler sitzt von der Positionierung "richtig", der Lüfter muss aber aus Platzgründen die Luft von hinten durch den Kühlkörper ansaugen.).

Gehäuse ist ein Sharkoon T9 Value mit drei Enermax T.B.Apollish 120mm.

Hab gerad den Kühler neu gesetzt. Weniger Paste und etwas mehr Andruck. Die Temps sind aber +/- 3° identisch im Idle, unter Last ca.4-5° kühler.


----------



## ASD_588 (13. September 2011)

> der Lüfter muss aber aus Platzgründen die Luft von hinten durch den Kühlkörper ansaugen.).


 warschein lich ligt es daran. Lad mal ein  foto vom computer inneren hoch.


----------



## The_Trasher (13. September 2011)

Na gut an den Kühlern selbst dürfte es wohl nicht liegen, der Megahalems ist gut und der Kühler der Asus ist im Vergleich zu anderen Grakakühlern auch top.  

Was hast du denn für ein Gehäuse, blockieren evtl irgendwelche Kabel den Luftstrom ??

Geht der Lüfter wegen dem Ram nicht hin oder wie ? Mach doch mal ein, zwei Fotos bitte.


----------



## Crix1990 (13. September 2011)

Jupp, liegt am RAM. Ich bin auch schon am überlegen, ob ich noch nen Scythe Slip Stream Slim dranhäng (müsste passen), aber es hieß hier im Forum mal, dass das übertriben wär.

OMG macht mein Handy schlechte Bilder^^

Der CPU Lüfter ist da nicht verbaut, hab ihn, und die Sachen im HDD-Case, eingezeichnet.

Ich denke, es wäre auch keine schlechte Idee, die obere HDD an die Position der SSD zu setzen und die SSD nach oben zu setzen.
Würde es was bringen das DVD-Laufwerk und den Cardreader gegeneinander zu tauschen?


----------



## The_Trasher (13. September 2011)

Der SlipStream ist zwar ohne Steuerung wahnsinnig laut aber ich würde es auf jeden Fall mal probieren.

Ich hab den CPU-Kühler ( Super Mega oder ?? ) hast du die Möglichkeit ihn zu drehen ( Falls du Intel Sockel hast ? ) ??? Dann dürfte es vom Ram her keine Probleme geben.

Schritte: SlipStream kaufen und dranbauen evtl sogar zwei

Wenns dann nicht besser wird mal den CPU-Kühler drehen das kommt auf jeden fall billiger als ein neues GEhäuse ...

Hast du oben im Gehäuse keine Lüfter drin oder gar keine Plätze ?


----------



## Crix1990 (13. September 2011)

So, nach 3 Stunden zocken hatte ich nur einmal kurz ne warnung, sonst  kam die nach ner Stunde immer im 10min Takt. Das ist zwar noch nicht  gut, aber schonmal besser.

Oben sind keine Möglichkeiten um Lüfter einzubauen.
Ich denke, ich könnte den Kühler drehen (auch wenn ich AMD hab), aber dann hab ich doch erst recht ein Problem mit dem RAM.
Ich werd den Scythe mal holen, schaden wirds auf keinen fall, im Notfall drossle ich ihn. Aber warum 2? Wo soll der denn hin?

Ich überleg grad, ob ich den oberen Lüfter in der Front versuche ganz  nach oben zu verschieben, ich weiß nur nicht, ob sich das DVD-Laufwerk  dann nicht mit der GraKa beist. Oder wird dann die Graka nicht mehr  genug gekühlt?

Wie bewehrtet ihr eigendlich generell die Temps der GraKa?

Das Case würd ich nur ungern Verkaufen, weil:
-Es neu ist.
-Es mir Optisch sehr gefällt.
-Ich da schon für 25€ LED-Streifen eingebaut habe.


----------



## The_Trasher (14. September 2011)

Also wegen der Grafikkarte würde ich mir erstmals keine Sorgen machen die hat einen recht gut und großen Kühler ( Ist sogar ein Triple Slot ... )

Das nächste mal wenn du dir ein Gehäuse kaufst nimmst du eins wo mind. ein Lüfter oben angebracht werden kann, das sollte eig. heuzutage Standart sein. 

Den Kühler selbst kannst du normal nicht drehen, das geht doch nur bei Intel CPU  Falls du es doch irgendwie schaffen solltest, sollte es vom Ram geh schon gehen weil es bei mir ja auch hinhaut. 
( Mein Ram ist insgesamt 4,1cm hoch, was das für einer ist steht unten  ).


----------



## Crix1990 (14. September 2011)

So, ich hab jetzt:
1: Den Scythe eingebaut.
2. Den Cardreader und das DVD-Laufwerk in die Mitte Verlegt und den oberen Lüfter in der Front Ganz nach oben verlegt (er versorgt jetzt nurnoch eine HDD und geht dann direkt auf die CPU).

Die Idle Temps sind jetzt ca. 3° besser, unter last liegt das ganze jetzt bei 64° (wird nur für sekunden mal wärmer als 65°).
Leider ist der Scythe ne Idee zu Laut (werd ihn noch regeln).

Ich guck jetzt mal, ob man n anderes Top für das Sharkoon bekommt (ist nur verschraubt), bin leider nicht so begabt im Dremeln^^

Oder fällt euch noch was ein?


----------



## The_Trasher (15. September 2011)

64 Grad ist gar nicht mal sooo schlecht aber da geht noch was 

die oberen Lüfter wären echt wichtig, wenn du handwerklich ein bischen was kannst, kannst du auch selber die Lüftervorrichtungen bauen. Also Deckel runter ab in die Garage 2x 120 oder 140 löcher reinschneiden. Das ganze mit Mesh-Teilen ( Caseking ) verschrauben und die Lüfter dran ist eig. kein großes Ding.

Hast du den Slip Stream jetzt so wie auf dem Foto oder bei den Rams ?? Weil er dir auf der linken Seiten kaum  was bringt, da er ja die warme Luft nur wegsaugt und so schwächer ist als blasend. 
( hat bei mir fast 12 Grad ausgemacht.. )


----------



## Crix1990 (15. September 2011)

Der Scythe hängt jetzt beim RAM, der Enermax ist weiterhin hinten dran.

Bei den Lüftern oben wär ich gern dabei, ich bin leider PC, Netzwerk und Audiomäßig voll dabei, aber bei sowas...zumal ich noch nicht mal die Werkzeuge hab^^
Bei Caseking find ich in schwarz leider nur die "eckigen" Gitter, bei runden hätt ich mit nem 140er Bohrmaschienenaufsatz versucht (bzw. mein Onkel, der da doch nun sehr bewandert ist). Bei den eckigen rät er mir von der Metallstichsäge ab, da sich da wahrscheinlich das Gehäuse verzieht.

Ich werd nachher man messen, ob da noch Lüfter von der Tiefe her reinpassen (Der CPU-Kühler ist schon sehr nahe an der Decke), und frag dann mal im Marktplatz nach, ob das jemand gegen kleines Geld amchen kann (Raum Hamburg).

Wo genau würdet ihr die Lüfter setzen (wenns passt würd ich 2X 140er nehmen...oder gleich 3?^^).
Sollten die blasen oder saugen?


----------



## The_Trasher (16. September 2011)

Ich denke das 2 x 140er voll ausreichen sollten. 
Am besten raussaugen damit du einen schönen Unterdruck bekommst. Aber das kannst du ja bei Bedarf mal rumprobieren........

Bevor du zu viel Geld für den Einbau ausgibst kaufst du dir aber lieber gleich ein neues Gehäuse ....


----------



## Crix1990 (16. September 2011)

naja, die lüfter muss ich so oder so kaufen, und die Gitter kosten nicht die Welt, muss nur halt jemanden finden, der das günstig macht.


----------



## The_Trasher (16. September 2011)

Dann wünsch ich dir viel Glück dabei....


----------



## Crix1990 (16. September 2011)

irgendwie klingt da doch Ironie mit, oder?


----------



## The_Trasher (17. September 2011)

Ja schon ein bischen. 

Weil ich denke, dass das nicht viele machen möchten. Also wenn würde ich wirklich im Bekannten/familien kreis schauen ....


----------



## Crix1990 (19. September 2011)

So, es wird jetzt wahrscheinlich auf Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Radiatoren » Einbaublenden » Bitspower Mesh RADGARD 280 Aluminium - black und 2X Enermax T.B. Apollish 140er blue rauslaufen. Evtl. auch nur die Meshblenden (gibts einzeln für 5€), muss das aber nochmal wegen der Stabilitär im Gehäuse bedenken, denn Fakt ist, dabei muss ich fast 90% des Deckels raussäbeln!
Das bedeutet dann, dass ein Lüter direkt über dem CPU-Kühler und einer über dem RAM (evtl. sogar ein bisschen in den Laufwerkkäfig) hängt. Beide Saugen dann raus (richtig?).

Was jetzt meine Frage wär:
Muss ich die anderen Lüfter irgendwie umsetzten?

Abweichend zum Bild im Anhang sitzt jetzt noch zusätzlich ein Scythe Slim vorn an der CPU (die CPU hat also einen 140er Apollish und einen Scythe) und der obere Gehäuselüfter in der Front ist jetzt ganz oben, dafür sind DVD-Laufwerk und Cardreader in die Mitte gewandert (der ergibt doch da dann eigendlich überhaupt keinen Sinn, da das, was er an Luft reinzieht ja noch vor dem RAM wieder wieder rausgesaugt werden würde, oder?


----------



## Crix1990 (25. September 2011)

So, hab jetzt 2 140er oben drin, und die Lüfer in der Front wieder wie ursprünglich angeordnet.
Komm jetzt bei Crysis 2 max auf 61° (mal für ne Sekunde).
Die Werte mögen zwar besser sein, aber wirklich glücklich bin ich damit noch nicht, aber langsam fällt mir nicht mehr ein, was ich noch machen soll.
Da die Luft, die aus dem Case rauskommt auch deutlich warm ist, würd ich auch nen Fehler bei der Kühlermontage ausschließen.

Werd mir aber mal morgen ne Kammera leihen, das Case sieht jetzt nämlich schon übelst gut aus.
Leider härt man die ASUS DCII deutlich raus...strange.


----------



## Cuddleman (26. September 2011)

Erste Frage, welche CPU benutzt du und hast du diese Übertaktet o.Ä? (Aida64 zeigt CPU-Core Spannung bei 1.46V)

Bei welchen Games, mit welchen Einstellungen und welcher Monitorauflösung, wirds dem zu heiß?


Dein Problem sind auch, MMN, die Festplatten. 2 zuviel.

Ohne das Gehäuse zu verändern, sollte es so gehen:

SSD, wird selbst kaum Warm, ganz nach oben und die Hdd an deren Stelle einbauen.

Zwischen Grafikkarte und den oberen im 5,25"-Schienenbereich eingebauten Komponenten, soviel Platz schaffen wie machbar.

Sofern nicht so eingebaut, das NT seine Kühluft von innen ansaugen lassen, also Lüfter muß nach oben zeigen.

Der entsorgt gleichzeitig die warme Grafikkartenluft die sich im Winkel zum MB staut und bewirkt zusätzlich einen gezwungenen Luftstrom zur Grafikkarte.(abhängig vom Lüfter des NT, und wann dieser im Schnitt so 90-110cm3/h fördert)

Einzig dazu sinnvoll, leg eine Platte in maximal möglicher Breite, beginnend oben aufliegend am untersten Frontlüfter und endend, auf der Leiterbahn der Grafikkarte, dazwischen.(kann ruhig etwas nach unten durchbiegen)

Damit entsteht eine Raumteilung, so das der obere Frontlüfter allein zur CPU bläst.

Der Untere kühlt die 3 HDD's und schaufelt die Kühlluft für die Grafikkarte hin.(nicht ganz so kühl wie ohne HDD's)

Dieser sollte nicht mehr cm3/h fördern, als das NT absaugen kann.

Die Grafikkarte im Eigendesign, schaufelt sich sowieso ständig die selbst erzeugte Warmluft, in gewissen Anteilen, selbst wieder zu. 

Für den CPU-Kühler verwende einen Lüfter, der bei maximal Drehzahl, höchsten 90cm3/h erreicht. (wie im Anhang)

Den Rückwandlüfter (Apollish) als Dauerläufer verwenden, so das die möglichen 147cm3/h alles Oberhalb und den Rest (von Grafikkarte und NB), absaugt.

Den oberen Frontlüfter maximal mit 120cm3/h und von MB regeln lassen.(sollte nicht volle Drehzahl erreichen)

Andererseits braucht der auch nicht schneller laufen als der CPU-Lüfter.

Die Luftstromrichtung wird dadurch oberhalb , durch den Rück- und CPU-Lüfter bestimmt.

Das ganze muß natürlich mit den Komponenten abgestimmt/eingeregelt werde, damit nicht wieder ein Wärmestau auftritt.

Ein Verhältnis von 1:1,25 zwischen einblasenden und ausblasenden Lüftern, unter Maximallast, sollte mindestens angestrebt werden!


----------



## Crix1990 (26. September 2011)

Das beQuiet! NT ist bereits mit dem Lüfter nach oben drin (wär mir sonst mit dem Teppich und den niedrigen Füßen zu riskant). Ich weiß lieder nicht, wie viel das Straight Power E8 durchzieht.

Da ich cen Cardreader und das DVD-Laufwerk gern oben lassen würde, würd ich das jetzt (von oben nach unten) so positionieren:
1: Cardreader
2: DVD-Laufwerk
3: SSD
4: Leer
5: Leer
6: Leer
7: WDEARS
8: WDEARS
9:Samsung F1 im Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » HDD-Kühler » Xilence passiv HD-Kühler - black

Kann ich mir das denn leisten, die GraKa wärmer werden zu lassen? Die kratzt bei Crysis auch locker an den 85°.

Die T.B. Apollish ziehen übrigens nur 64 bzw. 77 m³/h. Ich lass auch alle Lüfter im Moment immer voll laufen, da sie immernoch leiser sind als das NT und ich das gefühl hatte, dass der 140er an der CPU runtergeregelt Anlaufprobleme hatte.

Da nur 2 120er Reinblasen, aber 2X140 + 120 + NT-Lüfter raussaugen, müsste da schon ein Unterdruck herrschen.


----------



## Cuddleman (26. September 2011)

Ob bis 77cm3/h oder 147 cm3/h, auf das Verhältnis kommt es an. 

Dann muß man es eben anpassen!

Tip:
Verwende Speedfan mal unter dem Reiter Chart(engl.) bzw Graphen(deut.) und beobachte die grafischen Linien speziell von Temp3.

Sollte dort im Idle eine utopisch hoher Wert sein und bei Verwendung, zum Lastbetrieb hin, dieser auf die gemessenen Werte abfallen, ist das ein nicht brauchbarer Sensor, was nicht selten vorkommt.

Ein nicht verwendeter Sensor zeigt z.B. eine durchgehende gleichbleibende Linie.

Den Messzeitraum kann man folgendermaßen erweitern um ihn später zu analysieren. Temp3, oder HDD0, oder HDD1, zu den interessante Parametern zusätzlich auswählen.

Eine andere Alternative zu SpeedFan, ist OCCT, welches eine CVS-Datei erzeugt, die auch gespeichert werden kann.

Meine Fragen hast du allerdings noch nicht beantwortet!

Trotz alledem, poste deine Erfahrungen, welche du nun nach der Gehäusemodifikation, gemacht hast!


----------



## Crix1990 (26. September 2011)

Ah, tschuldigung, hatte die Fragen wohl übersehen:
Die CPU ist eine 1090t, unübertaktet.
Ich hab gerad mal in AIDA reingeguckt, da schwankt die Spannung zwischen 1,39 und 1,44.

Als "Reverenzspiel" nutze ich Crysis 2 mit DX11 und HiRes-Pack, sowie MaLDo HD Mod auf 1650*1080, mit allen Einstellungen auf Ultra.

hab mir mal Temp 3 längere zeit in Speedfan angeguckt (über Charts im Officebetrieb), da schwankt sie zwischen 53 und 54°, selten mal 55 oder 52.


----------



## Cuddleman (27. September 2011)

Kein Problem!

Welche Temps zeigt dir Easy Tune, unter dem Registerreiter HW-Monitor, von Gigabyte an? (auf der MB-CD)

Welche Grafikkarte wird bei dir eingesetzt? Das Bild gibt nicht allzuviel her.
W7 32, oder 64Bit?
Zuletzt, wie hoch ist beim Zocken deine Raumtemperatur in Höhe der Frontlüfter?


----------



## Crix1990 (27. September 2011)

Die Werte in Easy Tune stimmen immer mit denen aus AIDA 1 zu 1 überein, also ca. 48° im Office-Betrieb.

GraKa ist die ASUS 6970 DCII und das Win ist 7 Ultimate 64bit.

Bei den Außentemps fragst du mich was...im Raum sinds 19° und der Rechner steht sehr luftig. Da sich die Temps vorm Rechner nicht wärmer anfühlen, als sonstwo im Raum, würd ich die Temps mal auf 19° schätzen^^

Ich werd heute abend mal versuchen die Laufwerke wie besprochen umzusetzen.


----------



## Crix1990 (2. Oktober 2011)

So, hab die Laufwerke neu angeordnet und auch mal ne Mteallplatte eingesetzt. Keine Veränderung.


----------

